

Show HN: Slack-Backup - Open Source Slack chat history backup written in Python - suoinguon
https://github.com/suoinguon/slack-backup

======
brianjking
I don't understand how this works. Once I authenticate with the free SaaS
model hosted on Heroku it doesn't give me an option to pick a channel and back
it up.

~~~
suoinguon
I think maybe my current application client_id is not allowed to read your
data.

Usually, It will automatically parse all the channels and you don't have to
choose anything after authenticate.

Maybe you should try to install in your own heroku host .

